# Questions about US medical school admissons or anything else pertaining to US schools



## Sam212

Hello everyone, 


I am a first year medical student at SIU SOM, if anyone's got any questions regarding medical school admissions or anything about US medical schools, you can ask in this thread. I will try to answer them to the best of my ability. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## nosubstitute

My question is simple...do I or do I not need a green card to apply to a US Medical School? I currently work in IT and I'm about to begin my application for a green card but I really would rather not wait for it to process. I'm ready to quit my job and go to school if possible.....I'd rather not have to wait for that...especially given the fact that I need 2 semesters of Chemistry/Biology anyway since I graduated with an Engineering degree.

Please advise.


----------



## Sam212

nosubstitute said:


> My question is simple...do I or do I not need a green card to apply to a US Medical School? I currently work in IT and I'm about to begin my application for a green card but I really would rather not wait for it to process. I'm ready to quit my job and go to school if possible.....I'd rather not have to wait for that...especially given the fact that I need 2 semesters of Chemistry/Biology anyway since I graduated with an Engineering degree.
> 
> Please advise.


Hello there, you don't need a green card to apply to US medical schools, however, you will be facing an uphill battle trying to get accepted without a green card. Let me put this into perspective. If you are not a citizen or do not have a green card, you are classified as an international student. Most of the schools do not accept applications from international students. But there are some schools that do allow international students to apply. Competition is stiff as it is. Why would you purposely minimize your chances of being accepted without a green card, when in fact you can apply with a green card. One more thing to consider, you will not be eligible for any federal loans as an international students. In fact, you will have to come up with your own finances somehow to attend. That we know is a very tall task given the expensive tuition at medical schools these days. Again, your chances will astronomically get better if you apply with a green card than without one. Yes, you can apply without one to certain school, but don't get your hopes too high even if you have excellent scores. And in an unlikely event of getting accepted as an international student, be ready to come up with your own finances because you will not be eligible for any federal funding. I hope I covered this well, if you have any further questions, fire away!


----------



## nosubstitute

Sam212,

Thank you so much...that really helps a lot. I have not thought about the federal loans thing until now. That really kind of decides things for you. But for the record, I actually do not have a green card right now. I would apply through employment, and then have to take my classes part time (for the pre-requisites) because I'd have to stay in worker's status while my green card application is processing.

I guess that's the only way now.

I've just got to think long and hard about this because it's such a big decision to make a drastic change of career just like that.


I really appreciate the response though.....It really puts things in perspective.


----------



## Sam212

nosubstitute said:


> Sam212,
> 
> Thank you so much...that really helps a lot. I have not thought about the federal loans thing until now. That really kind of decides things for you. But for the record, I actually do not have a green card right now. I would apply through employment, and then have to take my classes part time (for the pre-requisites) because I'd have to stay in worker's status while my green card application is processing.
> 
> I guess that's the only way now.
> 
> I've just got to think long and hard about this because it's such a big decision to make a drastic change of career just like that.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the response though.....It really puts things in perspective.


 
Glad that you found my reply helpful. Yes, you will need those federal loans in medical school because tuition at most schools is touching $40,000. I do not know how long it takes for a green card application to be processed. But for our purposes, let's say it takes 2 years. Well, it will take you one year to complete the pre-reqs. Might even take 2 if you haven;t taken Gen Chem, but I suspect you have since you are an engineer. You will then need solid three months to study for the MCAT, may be even more since you work fulltime. By the time you are ready to apply, it will be close to two years and with a brand spanking new green card, you will be good to go (granted you have all your other bases covered). So plan accordingly and I am sure you will come out on top in the end. Good luck to you in your endevours!


----------



## utopia

how can one apply for internship in United States ? 
do u know the procedure ?
i would be glad if u can list out the universities offering internship to IMGs .


----------



## MastahRiz

do you mean residencies?


----------



## nungkah

i will like to ask do i need to spend at least a year in a US college before i can apply for medicine even if i meet all their requirements. i will be graduating from melbourne uni, australia.


----------



## MastahRiz

No you don't, you just have to take the USMLE as long as your medical school was recognized by the US.


----------



## Sam212

nungkah said:


> i will like to ask do i need to spend at least a year in a US college before i can apply for medicine even if i meet all their requirements. i will be graduating from melbourne uni, australia.


 
Are you graduating with a bachelor's degree? Most schools don't accept international bachelors for entry into medical schools. So you will have to transfer your credits and perhaps earn a degree in the US. If you are graduating as a physician, all you need is USMLEs.


----------



## drmk90

ia m a second year medical student in Pakiatan at Dow medical college.i want to transfer to some medical skool in U.S. is it possible?????will they even take me in the med skool or i will hav to do pre-med there????as we all know that in Pakistan,pre-med is only for two years and in U.S. , its for 4 yrs!


----------



## MastahRiz

No, you can not transfer to a US medical school. You would have to get admitted into a university and do a 4 year undergraduate degree program before being eligible for US medical schools.

Also, please read the forum rules. Thanks.


----------



## hspatel1987

hi sam.i m in internship in mbbs in gujarat india. I want to take admission for medicine in us medical school n for that i hav to give usmle exam.after completing the usmle exam how much time hu will take to get admission in medicine in tra.


----------



## Marek Svoboda

MastahRiz said:


> No, you can not transfer to a US medical school. You would have to get admitted into a university and do a 4 year undergraduate degree program before being eligible for US medical schools.
> 
> Also, please read the forum rules. Thanks.


Some schools only require their applicants to have completed one year of undergrad in the US and finished the required coursework anywhere. But that's only a few of them. Good luck!!


----------

